
Apache RocketMQ - open source distributed messaging and streaming data platform - manigandham
https://rocketmq.incubator.apache.org/
======
manigandham
Interesting details vs kafka

[https://rocketmq.incubator.apache.org/rocketmq/how-to-
suppor...](https://rocketmq.incubator.apache.org/rocketmq/how-to-support-more-
queues-in-rocketmq/)

